# Second Grow "Papaya"



## mrcane (Nov 16, 2015)

Just need to try Another grow, winter or not, got these 5 beans that just wanta grow..did couple changes to room[3'x4'x8'] to help with temps. room is in unheated garage, so I am kind of worried..
 Insulated floor, got heater & dehumidifier, Running 600w MH-Hps Dimmable Ballast,with vented hood..
  I will need all the help I can get....Please...
   Questions for now..
  To run lights 18/6 or 24/7 ??  Veg under the full 600w or adj.down?
  Temps & R.H.should be lights on & off?
   Soil available off top of my head Roots Organic 707 or Dr.Earth,sure that there is plenty more.. Any suggestions? 

      I hope to keep this thread going through the grow any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.. 
   Thanks 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-8.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-9.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-10.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-11.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 17, 2015)

I say go for it. Once you get the growing bug, you can't stop  First thing, veg your plants under 24hr light. Use the full 600w of MH but when they first start out, back the light up to about 2' then as the seedlings come up and begin to grow true leaves, they will tell you if the light needs to be closer to them by stretching or not. As they get more leaves going, you will need to bring the light closer to them as they will want more light energy.

Next, you may want to do a little trick that I like to employ. it is the space within a space method for moderating the atmosphere that is going to the plants. Remember that the plants will be warmed by the light and the energy transfer process of photosynthesis. While the ideal grow temps are mid 70s, the air coming into the grow space can be cooler than that. You can allow the air to be as cool as mid 60s coming into the grow space as it will warm up some from the lighting.

Where you need to do your heating and modifying is in the outer room(the garage). So you can do this simply by heating the garage space just enough to get the temps in the top of the garage to the mid 60s, then pipe your intake from the top of the garage space, rather than from the floor where the air is going to be the coldest. This may require a second centrifugal fan that will pull air from the ceiling, down and into the grow space. This is all dependent on where you live and how cold it gets there. If there is a significant amount of cold that would be hard to heat to mid 60s, then you can cheat a little by recirculating the grow space air into the garage so that the heat of the lights will be added to the garage space. 

If you do this recirculating of heated air then you will need to separate the air that is feeding the plants CO2 and exhausting O2 air, from the air that is feeding cool air to the lights and exhausting heated air. This will require you to have 2 fans and 2 separate ventilation systems. You may not require the extra fan to pull air from the ceiling of the garage to the grow room so that one can be used to pull fresh air (from the ceiling of the garage to the grow space) and then exhaust to the outer world. While at the same time, the second fan would be pulling cold air from the floor of the garage to the lights in the grow and exhaust back out into the garage so that the cooler air is heated by the lights which is/are being cooled by the garage air. You will be surprised by the amount of heating that the lights do.

Now while this will work quite well during veg, it will be less effective during flower due to the lights being off half of the time. I recommend that you run the flower lighting during the coldest time, which is at night, then the heater will have to carry the load during the day. You can offset the heater cost if you employ the use of a very small flame heat source. You can use one of the very small commercial heaters that run on propane for this, and you will have the added bonus of the extra CO2 generated by the fire. Something like this might work well in this situation:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coleman-Blackcat-5033-B455-Catalytic-Camping-Propane-Heater-/321917726010

If you need some help with figuring the particulars of this setup, just ask


----------



## Bongofury (Nov 17, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> I say go for it. Once you get the growing bug, you can't stop  First thing, veg your plants under 24hr light. Use the full 600w of MH but when they first start out, back the light up to about 2' then as the seedlings come up and begin to grow true leaves, they will tell you if the light needs to be closer to them by stretching or not. As they get more leaves going, you will need to bring the light closer to them as they will want more light energy.
> 
> Next, you may want to do a little trick that I like to employ. it is the space within a space method for moderating the atmosphere that is going to the plants. Remember that the plants will be warmed by the light and the energy transfer process of photosynthesis. While the ideal grow temps are mid 70s, the air coming into the grow space can be cooler than that. You can allow the air to be as cool as mid 60s coming into the grow space as it will warm up some from the lighting.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Hushpuppy. My electric heater was drying my plant leaves out while lowering the humidity down to 24%. Not good. I like the draw the heat from the ceiling as my ceiling is 12' high. I'm off to home depot.

Nice grow room you have there mrcane.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks H.P. lots good info; first thing look at putting a T in my exhaust to redirect back to garage..


----------



## yarddog (Nov 17, 2015)

I've been thinking about doing a y valve in my exhaust.  So I can allow some exhausted air back into the bedroom.     For the winter months, it will help with heat.   Shouldn't take much air. 

I'll be tuned in for this grow.   I have three papaya beans left, I had two females last time, but a light fell and the two papayas ended up getting culled.   Needed to cut a few plants out, and the poorest ones got the draft card. I may pop mine soon, can't decide what to run next run.


----------



## Gooch (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes you definitely want 24/7 and do not want the heater in the room with the plants, i took HP's advice about heating the room the tent/closet is in rather then heating the closet/tent itself,


----------



## mrcane (Nov 17, 2015)

O.K. put a Tee in the exhaust couple baffles misc. parts $45. installed ..think this will work well, does not direct all the air but lot of it.
   Might be till after T-Day to pop em, weather depending, we might camp that week..


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 17, 2015)

:watchplant:Greenest of mojo Cane... I will be watching...:watchplant:


----------



## mrcane (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you Rose, we really want to see if we can grow year round.. And grow some decent bud.. The first grow was Not so good for smoke but we are learning...and learning to cook with it..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 17, 2015)

Glad to help fellas  if you need any specific ideas just ask


----------



## yarddog (Nov 17, 2015)

Mrcane, be sure and keep us updated with results with your baffle setup.   I'm curious as to how much it affects temperature.   This is something I may have to do before starting my next grow.   For now, I have bypassed most air from the hps cool tube,   keeps me warm.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 17, 2015)

I forgot to mention how much i enjoy papaya. It is lovely. Nice smell, taste and buzz. Mellow but can be really stoney. I had a couple of different phenos and a twin.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 17, 2015)

Yep..Thanks again Hushpuppy!!
   Yarddog I hope to keep a log this time because, I can't remember anything.. 
 Rose I'm excited, I love Papaya...   WIll see how it goe's..


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Nov 18, 2015)

mrcane said:


> Yep..Thanks again Hushpuppy!!
> Yarddog I hope to keep a log this time because, I can't remember anything..
> Rose I'm excited, I love Papaya... WIll see how it goe's..


 
 awesome for your second grid I started my for despite winter also but I'm growing in a closet so it a lot easier to keep the temp regulated. Been going for about two months with no with temps yet that I can tell. Keep an eye on them though and green mojo


----------



## sMACkaddict (Nov 18, 2015)

Awesome response Hush!  I will definitely be using that info, i got a grow going in similar conditions to you cane, winter, in basement with no insulation... But I do love winter...


----------



## mrcane (Nov 18, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> Thanks for the info Hushpuppy. My electric heater was drying my plant leaves out while lowering the humidity down to 24%. Not good. I like the draw the heat from the ceiling as my ceiling is 12' high. I'm off to home depot.
> 
> Nice grow room you have there mrcane.



  Was planing on using the heater, when lights are out. My ceiling is 8',and my thought was to put heater up high..  The room is insulated so it should not take much..


----------



## Gooch (Nov 18, 2015)

the problem is it will dry out your plant and your medium too much you are better off heating outside and pulling in the warmer air


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 18, 2015)

yeah it would be difficult to regulate if its placed in the grow room. You would high heat on top being blown down onto the plants (which would also be blowing O2 saturated air down to the plants) would dry them out while very cold, unmodified air would be coming into the bottom of the space. Not good for the girls, will stunt growth of many plants.
If trying to modify the garage air is too much, get yourself a tent or build a plastic walled (or insulation walled) next to the grow room and put the heat into that space and use that space to mix your heat and cold intake air, so that it is modified. 

That is what I have. I have a small work room that is 12'x5'. On one end is a 4'x5' space that is my flower room. The rest of the space is my work/storage/veg space. I have to go outside to change my mind  But I use an air intake from another room of the building and have my heater in the workspace with fans circulating within the room to stir the air to modify the temps and humidity. Then it is drawn into my flower space at mid 60s and is heated by the lights so that it is mid 70s at the canopy. I have my filters on the intakes at my ceiling so that the heated and CO2 depleted air get drawn out through the lights to cool them. I think this is fairly efficient for the facilities that I have


----------



## mrcane (Nov 28, 2015)

Got my beans soakin .. Some Sunshine 4 mix, & roots Org. await
  Just going to do the Sunshine mix for the seedlings.. and was thinking of mixing the roots org, and sunshine mix for the grow.. 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-4.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-6.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2015)

I have a small heater in the shed that is programmed to come on if the temp is lower than 65. I haven't seen it harm my plants any. It isn't up on top of them  though.  Just a thought MrCane.


----------



## mrcane (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks Rose, Yep had to pick up a heater. Have my exhaust going back into garage.so when garage warms up doesn't take much to heat the room. If At all, depending on our weather..Been cold lately, supposed to get into 40s this week.  
Soaked the beans overnight all were split seen 1 little nub. 
   All are in Sunshine Mix sitting on top of my steam gen. staying nice & warm


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice Cane. Looking forward to your grow.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 1, 2015)

:banana: Ya Hooo  Three out of five beans are out of the dirt.. Have them under 600w MH About 18" off the babies with 75 Deg. temp 
  Is the temp all that we are worried about? on how close we get the light??  How close is to close??


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 1, 2015)

the general rule of thumb is you can hold your hand at canopy level with no discomfort.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 1, 2015)

I should be able to bring it right down if that is the case..


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 1, 2015)

I think with a 600w you should be fine at 1' to 2'.  Ive been keeping my aircooled 1000w at around 2'


----------



## mrcane (Dec 1, 2015)

I feel like an expecting Dad, one  more popped up...4 outa 5 so far..
  Note; Tap water pH 7.86


----------



## yarddog (Dec 1, 2015)

So with your 1k watt, yiu bring the light down to one or two inches??


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 1, 2015)

hha no no no feet! sorry, ' is for feet, " is for inches


----------



## yarddog (Dec 2, 2015)

Mine grew to about 16 inches from my light.   Glad I didn't have any issues, cuz I'm out of room!


----------



## mrcane (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm sitting about 18" over the little ones & it's about 75 deg.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 2, 2015)

Sounds good.  How close your lights are isn't just about temps.  Really, you want the light as close as it can be without burning the plants.  Then you need adequate ventilation to keep temps down.  If you have to pull your lights further away due to just temps then you prob need better ventilation or a/c of some sort.


----------



## Gooch (Dec 2, 2015)

you cant keep open lights close, only sealed lights, put a batwing to close and you will cook it, 1-2ft with open wings


----------



## mrcane (Dec 2, 2015)

I am running an air cooled hood About 18" off the babies right now Temp running 73-75 
 Give them some time to stand up ...


----------



## Gooch (Dec 2, 2015)

well i find t5 or cfl are better for babies and you can keep them very close, and they use less power, once they begin to grow then it would be better to switch but i think the hid might be much for babies, just my thought


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 2, 2015)

With the seedlings, you have to be very careful of the lighting. It is a tricky balance that you have to maintain with the HID lights over the seedlings. You don't want the tender flesh of the seedlings to get light that is too intense or too hot. (heat and intensity aren't always the same thing) At the same time, once the seedling begins to establish itself, it will begin reaching for the maximum amount of lumens. There isn't really a standard distance for the HIDs over seedlings or young plants. I would start out with a 600w at about 18-24" and as soon as I see the seedlings begin to stretch, I would bring the light down to about 14" and see how they do. If they begin to look stressed then back it up a few inches.

That is also why I prefer to start out seedlings under the T5s as they are more forgiving of being too close.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 2, 2015)

I can see that I will be picking up some T5s in the future.. It does seem like a lot of light for such a tiny thing.


----------



## yarddog (Dec 3, 2015)

I love mine.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 3, 2015)

The HID will certainly work, you just have to be careful and get it in the right spot each time. The T5 is just easier for that if you have the $ to get one. I use 2 2', 4 bulb fixtures for all my vegging stuff. They were pretty cheap when I got them.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2015)

HOT5s are great for seedlings and Awesome for Vegging.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 3, 2015)

I will keep Going with what I have for this grow,but will be shopping for future. Especially for the summer temps.. Right now they look good.leaves are just coming uncurled, & nice color to them..Need to get a new camera this thing will only load pics to computer when it feels like...


----------



## mrcane (Dec 3, 2015)

Well camera decided to load a few pics of the little things. Also got a winter grow of romaine going... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-3.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-4.jpg


View attachment 2006-12-31 23.00.00-46.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Dec 3, 2015)

While i'm thinking about it ...Is the 33% R.H. to low???


----------



## Gooch (Dec 3, 2015)

i would say low humidity is better then high humidity


----------



## mrcane (Dec 3, 2015)

Did put a wet towel in closet, brought it up to 41%..Sounds a little better.
   Thanks Rose...


----------



## mrcane (Dec 6, 2015)

Six Days...watered once, one turkey baster each,no run off... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Dec 6, 2015)

Looking good mrcane.   They going to take off running soon!!!   Hey, that's my thermometer!    When did you borrow that???


----------



## mrcane (Dec 6, 2015)

Y.D. Hopefully they kick it in the butt soon, seems like all stop right now...
Thanks for the move Rose...


----------



## Gooch (Dec 6, 2015)

humidity could come up a bit


----------



## mrcane (Dec 12, 2015)

Day 12....Those fat little leaves.. 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 12, 2015)

looking good........ what are you feeding them?


----------



## Kraven (Dec 12, 2015)

Looking good brother....:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2015)

Those are so cute at that age.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 12, 2015)

Grower13  They are in Sunshine mix {pro mix}  Haven't given any thing but water. when transplanted? will be putting them in a mix, the sunshine mix and Roots Org 707.... will be feeding ****.....  

    Should I be feeding this young??


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Dec 13, 2015)

Looking good mrcane, I am going to have to rebuild my growroom next season after all this great info, following the grows to become a better grower, thanks cane green mojo to you


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 13, 2015)

thoses lil ones are looking good cant wait to see more


----------



## Kraven (Dec 13, 2015)

Mrcane they do look a bit peaked, my advice is yes, but very gently....the whole colydon thing is a good reference but I have found that getting them started early helps them acclimate to feeding and it boosts whats already there. Thats just my opinion, I have done both...waited to see them fade a bit or just week 2 or after third node I shoot food to them and steadily increase as they get bigger.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2015)

I didn't notice papaya being heavy feeders. What's in your Roots? I think they look nice.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 13, 2015)

Rose would be better qualified to advise on this strain brother, I have not run her so am not familiar....my comments were meant to be in general.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 13, 2015)

Rose, Here is the info on the roots 707,I do have lots of just strait Sunshine 4 Mix...
http://sunshineadvanced.com/products/?id=392

http://www.aurorainnovations.org/formula-707.html


----------



## mrcane (Dec 13, 2015)

Kraven said:


> Rose would be better qualified to advise on this strain brother, I have not run her so am not familiar....my comments were meant to be in general.



  Thanks Kraven,, Your General comments are always welcome here....


----------



## Kraven (Dec 13, 2015)

Cane, I have seen both, never grew in the 707, so no experience there. My runs tend to like to not get their feet wet so I finally settled on this soilless mix, its 12.00 bucks a cubic yard bag and it flat out keeps the mix's pH at 6.4 which is the sweet spot, the mix uses southern pine bark and it has a little charge in it so the plants are good for about 2 weeks. It very similar to the SS #4 except it has bit more perlite and the bark component is pine. I get it from the o'l hippy and he gets it from a nursery owner he knows, we just get a pallet at a time.


http://www.berger.ca/en/products/mixes/bm7


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2015)

So will it make my Weed taste like Pine,,LOL,,,,,just playen wit ya my friend.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 13, 2015)

Kraven My tap water runs about 7.8   Think I will check the rain water got barrels of it...
    The leaves do have a little spotty look to them and the bigger leaves seem to be,a bit floppy..


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> So will it make my Weed taste like Pine,,LOL,,,,,just playen wit ya my friend.


 

give you pine beetles


----------



## Kraven (Dec 13, 2015)

Cane are you giving them a good wet / dry cycle, it's always the hardest part of my grows, I'll drown the **** outa one real quick if I'm not careful, just a thought? Both are signs of over watering, but I have found that some strains almost want dry dirt to run in, so it's strain specific. Rose really would be the person to give them a look see and weigh in, not knowing how it runs, what it likes / dislikes I really don't wanna give incorrect opinions. Hope you get them dialed in tight for an epic grow brother.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2015)

I was raised in the Piney Woods of NE Texas. Always loved the smell of fresh Pine. Its also my favorite smell for Strains I like to smoke. I love a Pine smell and fruity taste.Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven (Dec 13, 2015)

lol, both of you!:48:


----------



## Kraven (Dec 13, 2015)

There is a strain by Barneys Farm called Nightshade and it is by far the piney-est smelling strain I have ever ran, I need to order a few more of those beans, shame I let that one go it was a killer strain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2015)

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2015)

Kraven said:


> There is a strain by Barneys Farm called Nightshade and it is by far the piney-est smelling strain I have ever ran, I need to order a few more of those beans, shame I let that one go it was a killer strain.


Gotta remember that. Gonna talk to my Bro and see if he can get me some outta Colorado.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kraven said:


> There is a strain by Barneys Farm called Nightshade and it is by far the piney-est smelling strain I have ever ran, I need to order a few more of those beans, shame I let that one go it was a killer strain.


 
Back in the late 80's early 90's I use to get this piney/skunky bud...... light green in color....... would love to get ahold of something close to it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> Back in the late 80's early 90's I use to get this piney/skunky bud...... light green in color....... would love to get ahold of something close to it.



You just broght back memories Bro. I use to get some lime coloered stuff called Arkansas Pine back In the 80s. Loved the smell,,,and was a strong pine smell,,,damn near could taste the pine.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> You just broght back memories Bro. I use to get some lime coloered stuff called Arkansas Pine back In the 80s. Loved the smell,,,and was a strong pine smell,,,damn near could taste the pine.


 

I bet we're talking about same stuff....... lime green buds.......


----------



## Kraven (Dec 13, 2015)

Yea the Gainsville Green was the same, lime green piney/skunky.  Have not seen that in decades....packed a wallop too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2015)

Yesser. It was grown up in the mountains of Arkansas. Lime Green and an awesome smoke. Was one of my favorites. Bet its the same,,,cause I only seen it once a year and nothing else compared to its Lime Green look and piney smell.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Kraven said:


> Yea the Gainsville Green was the same, lime green piney/skunky. Have not seen that in decades....packed a wallop too.


 

yep...... that would be it..... sorry for hijack mrcane....:48:


----------



## mrcane (Dec 13, 2015)

Hey , I love it, Was sailing out of Fla back then and we were smoking, what we called,,Mean green
  Same light green And mean, tear you up...LOL


----------



## mrcane (Dec 14, 2015)

My Little girls seam to be getting floppy ears....to much water?? have been going through dry cycle ...need ****? Picking up some worm tea today haven't feed them yet,?? two weeks up on 24/7 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-4.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-7.jpg


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 14, 2015)

I would say no to feeding, if those are the cotyledons I can see in the pics, they look nice and green, so I would hold off.  My guess is it would be watering related...  but this is where my biggest weakness lies so far, watering young plants in small pots...  my suggestion would be water less when you water them until they get a little bigger, then you can drown em...


----------



## Kraven (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes sir they look over watered...but gosh its hard to tell without picking up the pot to see how much water its holding....if the medium is not draining well and just holding moisture then those strains that don't like wet feet will definitely look just like that brother. How packed is the soil? Does the pot feel insanely light? When was the last time you watered? How much, those cups prolly about 4 -6oz at a time is good since they are so small and your roots are the same...cant take a wet container...all the O2 comes out and smothers the plant. Gosh mrcane I have said alot, and you probably are a much more experienced grower than me, those are just my idea's impressions based on the pic's and comments. Hope I did not offend you. Hope you find the solution soon.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 14, 2015)

I have watered till I got a little water out the bottom, And that Sunshine mix seems to hold a lot of water....
   Kraven thanks Bro. I just started this hobby  and I use all the help that I can get ..Watered the 12th pm


----------



## Kraven (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes sir I would let them get really dry and then just give them like one turkey baser right around the plant, then as they grow do 2 then three and by the time you get to four it will be able to drain a bit and be fine for the root system. They will be fine brother just don't water for the next 3-4 days and you will see them perk right up and start growing much faster. I use that to water my little ones...cost a buck at the dollar store and its 4 oz a squirt.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 14, 2015)

Will let them dry out, & lighten up on the water..See what Rose thinks??She is the papaya girl...
 Thanks Bro... Gotta run to town....


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 14, 2015)

mrcane said:


> Will let them dry out, & lighten up on the water..See what Rose thinks??She is the papaya girl...
> Thanks Bro... Gotta run to town....


 

When you transplant them into bigger pot put more perlite in the mix........ perlite is your friend when it comes to getting your mj to go through the wet to dry cycle every 36 to 48 hours like you want it to.


----------



## yarddog (Dec 14, 2015)

G13 told me the same thing.   I am mixing in around 45-50% perlite with my soil now.      Helped me out a lot with holding too much water in the pots.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2015)

Even my Garden soils get plenty perlite. Never had a drounded Vegg even in flooding rains,,,ever. And we gets plenty rain in Texas. Lol


----------



## Kraven (Dec 14, 2015)

Could be she is just really finicky like the Hippy Slayer... it likes the pot damn near dry, it gets over watered by just regular watering. Rose should be able to tell you if she is picky like that. I don't know the strain, never seen it, never grew it.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 15, 2015)

The pots have pretty much dried out ..Could this be a humidity problem. It is winter here in the N.W. So I am having to run a heater, My Rh is only 35 -40% I have ordered a humidifier, couple days out...


----------



## Kraven (Dec 15, 2015)

Not sure  big leaves = larger stoma's so could be humidity or O2, how is the fresh air?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2015)

So lets see a new pic of these floppy girls.  There leaves are not meaty at all, the are on the thin side.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 15, 2015)

Rose, the Leaves are meaty enough   they look to be getting spotty with some rust on them.
 the leaves that are looking bad to me, are the bigger ones at the bottom..
  Dropped one out of the pot today, had lots of nice white roots. wanted to see how wet it was,, just moist.. watered last 12th. No Nutes yet. shouldn't  be any in soil. Plants 15 days old
    Oh My wife says that I am a premature freaker, But they don't look happy to me ...
    Thanks Rose ,,Thanks all..... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-3.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2015)

They look really thirsty to me. Is the pot light when you lift it? I say give those plants a long drink of water.  You can water them from the bottom if you want to keep the leaves dry.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 15, 2015)

Pots are light, so will give them a good shot of water.. Thanks Rose


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2015)

When growing in dirt its very easy to know if they need watered just by the weight of the pots. Ive been doing it for yrs that way with all potted plants. Never had a problem and never under or over watered using that method.


----------



## yarddog (Dec 16, 2015)

It took me about halfway through my first grow go get the feel of watering by weight.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 16, 2015)

Just gotta get the feel,,,and its rock and roll time,,right Dog. :48:


----------



## mrcane (Dec 16, 2015)

I will giver hell,, Today could be tough gonna loose power for a bit.. They are heavier now!!  Thanks All...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2015)

How are they looking?


----------



## mrcane (Dec 16, 2015)

The new growth has definitely perked up some... Garage is wide open today installing solar inverter  Have to move my fan set up, up in attic, to run some conduit ... temps inside my little room holding 72


----------



## Kraven (Dec 16, 2015)

Toss  few few pic's up, wanna see how the look cane, may have been they are thirsty...so hard to tell , signs of over /under watering mimic each other well.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh,they are probably a bit hungry too imho, 15 days old and no nutes seems to me like time to start feeding them a bit....dunno, Rose how does Satori like to be fed, is she light eater? can you push her some and get better results ?


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2015)

Satori is a very light feeder. True story.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi all Just got the solar guys outa here Looked at the girls the lower leaves are turning yellowish.... Will try to get some pics loaded.. I'm hungry...


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 16, 2015)

mrcane said:


> Hi all Just got the solar guys outa here Looked at the girls the lower leaves are turning yellowish.... Will try to get some pics loaded.. I'm hungry...


 

are they still droopy?....... would be easy for those plants to have to much water until they get a little bigger in those pots ....... that would cause your lower leaves to yellow I think....... a sign of N deficiency.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 16, 2015)

Here we go got a few pics... I did give them 1/4 strength worm tea last night when I watered .. The older of the leaves look sad.. 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-4.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-5.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-6.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-7.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-8.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Dec 16, 2015)

Temps were little crazy today with all the hub bub going on in the garage..


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'd carefully snip/pinch off those lower yellowing leaves just so their not hanging in the wet soil.......it's a plant health thing.... they're gonna come off anyway imo.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2015)

What he said^^^^^ I agree with G13.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks, will do ...Then I must sit & medicate....


----------



## mrcane (Dec 17, 2015)

Trying to load up a couple pics,The Girls are Looking better this AM...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2015)

Good to hear.  Worm water is the best.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 17, 2015)

Here we go..... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-4.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-9.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-10.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-11.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 17, 2015)

looking good......... :48:


----------



## mrcane (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank You for the All the help.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh good.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 17, 2015)

Thinking about the repot, what I have around is ....

     Roots Organic 707
  Ingredients;  Coarse peat moss,coco fiber,perlite,pumice,virgin forest material composted with livestock manure,worm castings,bat guano,fishbone meal,soybean meal,kelpmeal
  Mixing it with Sunshine 4 mix " like pro mix "   and some extra perlite..
  Also have a big bag of worm castings..

   Put them in like a one gallon pot, then to five gallon smart pot,, 
  Will use a local worm tea,  compost tea & or mineral tea ,


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 17, 2015)

Sounds very good to me.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 17, 2015)

So Will Pumice do the same job as perlite???  I have lots of pumice available ..


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 17, 2015)

mrcane said:


> So Will Pumice do the same job as perlite??? I have lots of pumice available ..


 
I'd like to see it tried.

http://www.hessponics.com/pumice-grow-media-advantages.html


----------



## mrcane (Dec 17, 2015)

Sounds like it Could be better than perlite where it absorbs some of the water but still get good drainage.... I will add some extra in my mix


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 17, 2015)

mrcane said:


> Sounds like it Could be better than perlite where it absorbs some of the water but still get good drainage.... I will add some extra in my mix


 

I'd defiantly use the rock form of it in the bottom of pots I want to drain well........ the powered stuff not sure about using......... I think it might mix well with coco chips if the rocks are the right size.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 17, 2015)

My Bonsia mix has like 80%  volcanic pumice,
  Agree to fine and there is no dranage...


----------



## mrcane (Dec 19, 2015)

Well The girls are looking good this A.M... Although it did take just over three days for them to dry out... 72-75 with 40-45% Rh  Gave them a good shot of  1/2 strength worm tea.. they are finally starting to get a tad bit taller... 19 days now.. Next time they need water, think that I will put them in one Gal pots. With some better soil & better drainage.. 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-3.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-6.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Dec 19, 2015)

So was up the local Grow store the other day guy gave me a small bag of these Grow Stones.. Great drainage they absorb moisture, he was saying that the roots grab right on to'em.. made out of recycled glass... think i will try a little in my mix.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2015)

I heard of those. Bet they would work great.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Dec 20, 2015)

mrcane said:


> So was up the local Grow store the other day guy gave me a small bag of these Grow Stones.. Great drainage they absorb moisture, he was saying that the roots grab right on to'em.. made out of recycled glass... think i will try a little in my mix.



oh yea I saw these at my local hydro sto and thought they looked pretty awesome... I was thinking about using them instead of rice hulls which I was going to use instead of perlite, in honor of sustainability... then I read a good point made by someone, glass can always be recycled, so they aren't really helping a problem and they cost a lot more than the other options.  I would definitely try out a free bag tho!


----------



## mrcane (Dec 21, 2015)

Day 21 Getting antsy to put them in one gal, pots,with some good soil... Do you think I am rushing it??? 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-5.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 21, 2015)

give them another week at least......... they're staying to wet to long now...... a sure sign they're got plenty room left in those pots.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 21, 2015)

:48::yeahthat:


----------



## mrcane (Dec 21, 2015)

Sure enough,,, another week or so ...Next watering just water...
  Should I be worried bout My tap water Ph runs about 7.9???


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 21, 2015)

mrcane said:


> Sure enough,,, another week or so ...Next watering just water...
> Should I be worried bout My tap water Ph runs about 7.9???


 

I'd adjust it so your plants can use the nutrients left in the soil from past applications.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 21, 2015)

question, i didnt read though everything, but are you running synthetic nutes or organic nutes? if youre running organics all around then there is no reason to adjust the pH of your water, thats what the microbes and fungi do naturally... if youre running with synthetics then yes adjust your water or it will throw things outta wack and your plant wont be able to take up nutes as easly since there is no microbe herd to buffer things for you.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 21, 2015)

Sun 2000 all I have used is a worm tea and plan on staying Organic..


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 22, 2015)

well if that is the case dont bother doing jack to your water... unless you have very hard water then you gotta do something to get that added salt out... otherwise in organics the microbes and fungi regulate the pH around the plant as they break down nutes in the soil... just part of their daily jobs..., ooh i still recommend that you gas off your water since you are using tap water... let it aerate for at least 24-48 hours to allow a vast majority of chlorine in the water to gas off, also you might want to look into your local water supplier and see what the levels of Chloromine are in your local tap water... if it is high you might have to swap from tap to bottled, personally my local tap water has a bit of Chloromine in it but not high enough for me to really care, and my plants are doing just fine... reason i say to check the Chloromine levels of your water is because unlike chlorine, Chloromine does NOT gas off out of the water like chlorine via aeration/standing... it can only be boiled out, which is a total pain since it takes so long... 
just some food for though, but im sure youll be ok with what you have if you just let it gas off for a day or 2 before using it. 
i personally LOVE organics... best way to grow imo, so much LESS attention to small details like pH, Organics is more like plug and play, its all ready to go and does many things for you... i just love it, plus the taste is off the charts, my buddy grows hydro, yes he gets hella faster veg but the taste just isnt as strong and wonderful as organic grows...


----------



## mrcane (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, Thank You Sunakard 2000 Don't know what I was thinking.. I should be using rain water, We have a great collection system. The leaves are light & bright green & a couple of the older ones starting to get a little purple on them??? 
  Should be ready for water by end of today.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 26, 2015)

I don't know what is going on here,??? The last 3 watering's were about 30 hrs apart... Roots seem to be taking over pots so put them in one Gal. pots with the sunshine mix , roots org 707, & extra perlite ...Did give them lite worm tea three watering's ago...
Leaves bright green,lower ones yellow & blotchy :confused2:  I will keep trying to load some pics, but i keep getting an error something about security tokens??


----------



## mrcane (Dec 26, 2015)

There We go... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-3.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-4.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-5.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-7.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 26, 2015)

Cane, get her some nitrogen, did the worm water help at all?  I am thinking I don't like the soil they are in. Can you get your hands on some FFOF until we figure out what is going on?


----------



## Kraven (Dec 26, 2015)

Rose so hard to tell without being there, they look over watered, but have not been there to water myself so gosh, I dunno. Both over and under watering will have those droopy pale leaves, also if he has no micro herd but is "feeding the soil" his plants are not getting nutes....so his issue is complex and not easily solved w/o actually being there. Cane I wish you luck man, they are stressed.....hopefully you will get it figured out soon brother.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 26, 2015)

Rose,Kraven , Thanks for all the help, I hear you Kraven, you are not here to feel it.
   I put the seeds in strait sunshine mix similar to pro mix. not much of anything in it.
  Gave them lite worm tea twice, didn't seem to do much of anything, been watering since then strait water, one turkey baste each watering. they were drying out around 30 hrs.three watering's now...Just transplanted them last night into a mix of the S.S. mix & Roots Org, [which has some nutes in it.] & extra perlite .. Gave them two basters of water tonight ..Feel that i should give this soil a little time before I give them any more tea. Or Hang Myself


----------



## Kraven (Dec 26, 2015)

Cane I'm stumped brother, sure wish I could be there I would have better advice fosure.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hard to grow small plants in big pots....... imho it is overwatering caused by the large pots and to much water......


----------



## mrcane (Dec 27, 2015)

Grower,I probably Did over water at the start, but the last three watering's have been good..  Looked at them this morning in the new soil, they are all perked up. Little time see if they darken up some....


----------



## mrcane (Dec 27, 2015)

Here a Few Morning pics... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-6.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-5.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-4.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-3.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Dec 27, 2015)

Cane at the moment I'm more concerned with the leaf shape and general condition. Your fans should be flat, they should never have that droopy heavy look to them....that is a classic sign of chronic over watering. I sure hope you get it figured out before they get too stunted. Nobody is trying to give you a hard time....whats being said is the soil is either too tight or it does not drain well when you water it. Either way the plant is suffocating and to try and compensate it grows big leaves with big stoma's for gas exchange since the part that needs to be happening in the root zone is not happening. When the water sits in there the O2 comes out and then the roots get no fresh O2 and die, thus making the problem much worse, less roots have a hard time supporting a bigger plant. So you see the problem can simply get worse and the only way to fix it is to get soil that allows a wet to dry cycle every 36-48 hours. The roots have to get fresh air too, and theoretically with poor draining soil they simply stay under stagnant water and slowly die. If you used happy frog, that's a good soil but it needs to be mixed 50/50 with perlite or its not going to drain as well as mmj needs. Green mojo brother, hang in there your gonna get it solved...please don't let me insult your intelligence, you may already know all this and it was not meant to belittle only to help, that is my goal.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 27, 2015)

Kraven No Insults taken here Bro. You all know a lot more about this plant, than I do... Might have gone wrong with the soil right from the start The S.S. mix I used strait .It did suck up the water. Not anything that I can do about that now,No Happy frog here so I am using roots Org.. Have a friend that has had great success with it. Mixed more perlite in it,hopefully enough...


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 27, 2015)

I didn't like roots organic soil, only used it once. 

Cane, i have some extra smart pots. Can I send you some? What size are you using?


----------



## mrcane (Dec 27, 2015)

Rose I just put them in one gal. pots.. I have some 5 gal S.P. "to Big" They do have some in town will check Mon. If they have any smaller..


----------



## Kraven (Dec 27, 2015)

I honestly think that once you get the drainage right they are gonna take off. It's funny how small things trip us up....I got a finicky girl that I let her go a little lite on MgSO4 and she has not forgiven me yet, all I had to do was mix a teaspoon of Epsom salt in a 5 gal bucket and water with that....but I decided it was a N deficiency and now she looks like crap....she has a month left to go and this is what she looks like today...hope she makes the full run before she craps out on me...so I still  have my epic fails brother. (I was gonna add a pic but then decided that's not cool)


----------



## mrcane (Dec 28, 2015)

Things are starting to turn around for the better this Morning..
  Thanks all, Got a long way to go..
 Learned a good lesson, As GW 13 said...  Perlite is your friend...thanks, I picked up a huge bag... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-3.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-4.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-5.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 28, 2015)

They're getting ready for takeoff ....... see the way the leaves on those 3 are pointed out and up the closest one is prefect.......... happy plants........ :48:


----------



## mrcane (Dec 28, 2015)

Yep think we got it, they look so much Happier...Should have used that extra perlite from the start...There is Lots  to learn "Thanks Again"


----------



## mrcane (Dec 30, 2015)

Getting Happier every Day. 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-6.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-7.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-8.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-9.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2015)

OMG, i am soooo glad. They do look happier.. good job mrcane.


----------



## Kraven (Dec 30, 2015)

Yea brother that's the way to rock, they look great man, now get your grow on.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 30, 2015)

They still have some pale look about some leaves, the soil should take care of them,for bit..  Thanks again all...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year All ....
      The little ones are on the grow now...
    So would like to keep them on the small side, When does a person think of topping them to bush them out some???... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-7.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-8.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-9.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2016)

They are looking soo much better. I would wait a minute to top them, those are some pretty tight nodes you got there.. Happy new year mr cane.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 1, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> They are looking soo much better. I would wait a minute to top them, those are some pretty tight nodes you got there.. Happy new year mr cane.


 

I agree...... can always lollypop some of the rough lower growth and top them in a few more days....... they are recovering nicely......... they're going to really show off once they get the perfect size for those pots.


----------



## Kraven (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes sir, nice recovery brother.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 1, 2016)

Rose, GW,& Kraven, Thank you for stopping by And for all the help....
    Plants are 4 & 5 inch's tall with 4 & 5 nodes each ...Keeping the light around 15" off the top of plants..  Is this good spacing?    Should I try to lower Light? Just smile & watch'em grow?


----------



## Kraven (Jan 1, 2016)

I use the back of hand method, if you can hold the back of your hand over your canopy for 1 min and it does not get hot your spaced about right. With my 400w open hood its about 18" with my air exchange, with the 600w its more like 24" so use the back of your hand and find the sweet spot, then that's the correct spacing for the whole grow. My buddy runs a 1kw sealed hood and I can hold the back of my hand to it and it's cool, so he keeps about 12" to 14 "so as not to bleach the plants.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 1, 2016)

Node spacing seems tight enough as it sits,...is a sealed hood with good ventilation  12 to 15" sounds good... Funny how one of the plants the shortest one,is packed with the most Nodes?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2016)

Keep the light where it is please. They are stacking nicely in my not always so humble opinion.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 2, 2016)

I hear ya Rose, I will not be changing anything, anytime soon. My neighbor was by & thought that I should lower the hood some..  I think I heard someone say that, the hardest thing to do is nothing!!


----------



## mrcane (Jan 3, 2016)

Seam to Be growing along fine...tallest are six nodes growing on seven...
    When do you think about topping? && How much do you take.???
    Was thinking on next watering on giving them a little mineral tea...
   This guy in town brews it,also doe's a compost tea.. He says that they need to be applied within Four hrs. Says it full of live stuff????
      Does any one here use a mineral tea on MJ??? 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-3.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-4.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

They look so nice. yes, i love microbial tea. Feed the soil... your plants will thank you. I wouldn't top yet.. Is she ever going to stretch?


----------



## mrcane (Jan 3, 2016)

Probably...that 600 watts beaten down on her 24/7... there afraid 
  Think next watering if the guy is open, I will give them a tiny bit of mineral tea....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

If you went 18/6 you may get more stretch if you are wanting to top them you may have to do that.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 3, 2016)

Wouldn't cutting the hrs push them into flower?? I don't have a problem keeping them on 24/0 ... I will give them some time.... More & tighter the nodes the better??? NO?


----------



## Kraven (Jan 3, 2016)

not till they go 12/12.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes, you are right tight nodes are what we go for. i have an indica in my bathroom now that i never could top..It was just too squat and tight like yours are. I haven't grown many indicas like that..maybe someone who grows them should check in. They will eventually branch out.  Are you thinking clones? I think they look nice.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 3, 2016)

Haven't ordered up yet but thinking will order that Octo cloner  that Kraven picked up...He seems to like it... https://www.htgsupply.com/Product-8-Site-Cloner-Bucket   Also looking at a two foot T5s..too start a cloning area.....

    I backed the light off a little @ 24", might just put them on the 18/6, as long as it not going to hurt the cycle....three are stretching a little.{very little} the one is real squat...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 4, 2016)

i dont see any problem in topping them, yes they are short, yes they havnt stretched much but if you plan on vegging them longer then go ahead and top, just peel back the newest fan leaves and snip off the new growth tip, they will eventually bush out if you leave them in veg longer, might take a while but with short stocky plants that kinda happens, topping it will allow the lower branches to bush out more, giving you more tops, short and squatty or tall and lanky i still see no problem with topping them, they will simply require more veg time...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks Sunakard, Going to Let them get a couple more nodes. then top them, sitting at six nodes now..


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 4, 2016)

no problem, a lot of people assume that topping requires you to take a large portion from the top which isnt true, as long as you completely snip off the new growth tip the plant will transition how it moves hormones through the plant, since the top growth tip is removed those hormones will be re-routed to the other new growth tips (the upper nodes closest to the "topping" and lower branches, as i said it will require more vegging but the plant will bush out a bit more, also you may see some stretch due to light schedule but the most significant stretching happens in the first 2 weeks or so of flowering.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 4, 2016)

sunakard2000 said:


> no problem, a lot of people assume that topping requires you to take a large portion from the top which isnt true, as long as you completely snip off the new growth tip the plant will transition how it moves hormones through the plant, since the top growth tip is removed those hormones will be re-routed to the other new growth tips (the upper nodes closest to the "topping" and lower branches, as i said it will require more vegging but the plant will bush out a bit more, also you may see some stretch due to light schedule but the most significant stretching happens in the first 2 weeks or so of flowering.



 Thank You My friend,Great Info....So if you do not top all the energy goes just to one Bud...think that I will leave one..Just to see..


----------



## mrcane (Jan 4, 2016)

Now ....Just Feed some Mineral tea hopefully will clear the leaves up on a couple of these babies... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-4.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-5.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-6.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-8.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-9.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 4, 2016)

Kraven That's fine, that's just what I needed to see.. I think I like the Bush better


----------



## mrcane (Jan 4, 2016)

Fog said:


> Hi Cane
> 
> 
> Just wanted to comment that you have a super nice set-up and your grow looks great.
> ...



                    Fog, Thank You, for swinging in.... We got long way to go


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes you did start right on. Looking good.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice, looking nice.


----------



## Kraven (Jan 5, 2016)

Yea the girls needed some minerals I believe, it looks like you got all the hiccups outa the way so your off to a fantastic start. I'll take the post down with the pic now, just didn't know any other way to get it too you, I have not figured out how to send a pic in a pm. They should begin to gain momentum soon, so grabbing my popcorn and pulling up a chair.:watchplant:


----------



## mrcane (Jan 5, 2016)

Rose Thank you so much for your support... Looking at my space 3'x4'., my knowledge of the strain, Might Just grow them out without topping them, take a couple clones,to try bushing them out later...Just a thought,,, after I seen the monster that Kraven had..

 Kraven thanks for stopin in...  Couple of them, the leaves are a little variegated, If the mineral tea doesn't clear it up, I will give them a little Epsom salt,  
   I know you gave it to me somewhere....But do you have the recipe for it??


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 5, 2016)

1 tsp per gallon of water. let disolve.


----------



## Kraven (Jan 5, 2016)

yups, thanks Rose   ~HUGS~


----------



## mrcane (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice.... Thanks Rose.....


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi Mrcane, looking  good!


----------



## mrcane (Jan 6, 2016)

Gave them some Epsom salt  this watering ..
   They are getting some trunk size to them, and starting to drink little more water...
  We have decided that we are going to grow them out without topping, If they will ever get tall enough to flip... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-3.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-7.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-10.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 6, 2016)

you should lollypop them before flower and use the stems you remove while lollypopping to make clones. :48:


----------



## mrcane (Jan 6, 2016)

Grower 13..... Really.. don't know what you mean by lollypopping them???


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 7, 2016)

remove all the growth on bottom half+ of the plant....... leaving a stick with a nice bush on top.......... :48:


----------



## mrcane (Jan 7, 2016)

Ah of course, hence the name, Lollipop,, Thanks GW...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 7, 2016)

O.K. I'm not going to top them. Now What?? 
   How Long do I veg them??  :watchplant:
   Next pot size?? I have Three & Five gal.smart pots....
   My room is 3 x 4 x 8 and I am having to run an elect heater and a humidifier,,,,Don't Know if I drop the girls on the floor ,how they will react to the heat running so close,....right now they are on a table over the heater....


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 7, 2016)

so many variables... first off can you take and post like 3 or 4 good pictures of your grow space, a few of both your veg area and of your flower area, it will help greatly in offering help.

but i can say this, having the heater at the same level as the plants is not a good idea, personally i dont need a heater but i have my light up almost as high as it can go, and ill use over-turned large pots or crates or even a table, anything to adjust each individual plant up or down to keep all plants canopies on an even level with each other, so you move the plants not the light, and having a heater if needed on the floor below the plants would be alright, better yet if you lets say have a grow tent and you need a heater, id get one that could heat up the whole room to the proper temps needed so when the exhaust fan is pulling air through the tent its pulling the air in the room into the tent and out lets say a window so the warm air isnt circulating back into your grow room... 

personally i use a closet with the bifold doors taken off for my veg space, and a AgroMax Large tent 55"x55"x79", with as i said my lights (600w hps and 2 135 watt 7band LED ufos in opposite corners from eachother) at the top of my tent so i raise or lower my plants to keep the canopies about 20-15 inches from the bottom of the light hood... i can scooch them about 10-12 inches from the hood if i really wanted to since i have a good exhaust fan so it keeps the lights temps down really well... but i prefer the 15-20 inch spacing so the LEDs done bleach the tops from being too close... 

again it would really help if we could actually see your grow space so we can better offer help more tailored to your grow spaces as opposed to general rules of thumb...

hope that helped a bit, also when to flower is dependent on personal choice, grow area restrictions, and strains, if the plants are far more sativa dominate then youll need lots of room for stretch and added flower growth so you may want to top and LST the plants, but if they are far more indica dominate then you might not need to top and just let them get about 1-1.5foot+ tall and lollypop the lower garbage and just let it go all natural so to speak... again there are many variables with the strains, you can have an indica dominate strain that doesnt really grow with a typical indica short and compact structure because it might be a hybrid and is mostly indica in general but its growth structure resembles its sativa parent, so its taller and stretches more... kind of a winging it situation until you get the hang of things with that strain...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you Suna2000 ..It's winter and I'm seeing what I can do, with what I have...Page one has Pics of my space.. room is in the corner of a garage, so I am using the air from the garage for air to room..repiped the exhaust back into garage it helps heat the garage... Also burn a propane heater to help.. My wife complains I'm keeping the garage warmer than the house..


----------



## Kraven (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm still curious how they are gonna stretch when you flip them....I'll be watching.


----------



## yarddog (Jan 8, 2016)

Looking good mrcane.  They are growing fast now


----------



## mrcane (Jan 8, 2016)

Kraven  They are packing on the new growth, Had to give one a high chair she is Compact  for sure.... Yes will be interesting when we flip the switch...

  Y.D. Thanks for stopping by.... These babies seem like they are taking forever... Though we did put on an inch yesterday....... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-1.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-2.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-3.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-4.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-5.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 9, 2016)

Just an observation but what causes the tips of the new growth, the very tips of the leaves  are yellow? I was going to feed some worm tea today...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2016)

She is looking hungry again...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Rose Thanks for swinging in....They have been in those  pots two weeks now... have just given them mineral tea & Epsom salt So far.....
  Another thing in all my watering I have yet to have any run off??  Am watering with the turkey baster Up to about 5 oz so far, seem to be drying out in about 35 Hrs...


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 9, 2016)

Those drooping leaves suggest she is very wet right now....... that can cause N uptake issues......... and could be causing some of the yellowing as well.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2016)

When plants have had too much nutes they can burn on the tips.  But those girls always have looked hungry.. so did mine.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 9, 2016)

Yep GW they were pretty wet, those pics  were yesterday .... Can not seem to load any fresh pics,,Two of  them seem to stay a little droopy.. Have been really trying on the watering...  Going to put them in three Gal smart pots before I flip'em...


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 9, 2016)

mrcane said:


> Yep GW they were pretty wet, those pics were yesterday .... Can not seem to load any fresh pics,,Two of them seem to stay a little droopy.. Have been really trying on the watering... Going to put them in three Gal smart pots before I flip'em...


 

They're still filling the pot they're in........ as they get bigger you should have less issue with them staying wet to long.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 10, 2016)

Up early...  GW Plants  are about 7-8 inchs now thinking of flipping around 14- 16"...Top dressed with worm **** ,then gave them a shot of worm tea late yesterday..  & there all standing tall this AM...  Color has been darken up  some on'em also... 

View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-6.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-7.jpg


View attachment 2007-01-01 00.00.00-5.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 10, 2016)

So I have a small fan blowing over the top of the plants....Question is..Should the fan be blowing on the plants, rustling the leaves???


----------



## Kraven (Jan 10, 2016)

Cane while mine are seedlings and through veg they get the fan blown just over the tops between the light and canopy tops, that little bit of constant movement builds stouter stems. After the flip there is two fans running, one that circulates air under the canopy on the bottom 2/3 of the plant that has been cleaned off and one the points down and hits the whole canopy, moving the leaves gently.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 10, 2016)

Ah Nice... Thank You ......Will pick up another small fan....


----------



## mrcane (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey Fog Thanks ...Here's a little update, Still poking along, they are sure starting to Dry up faster... Logging in at 10" for the tallest..6" More, I'm Flippin.... 

View attachment 2016-01-14 06.31.24.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-14 06.31.40.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-14 06.32.43.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-14 06.32.02.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 14, 2016)

Going good Cane, happy for you.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 14, 2016)

Looking good mrcane....


----------



## mrcane (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks All ....IT is strange how finicky they are about water.. when they start to dry out they droop..and for about 4-6 Hrs after  I water they droop.. Then they stand up strait..
  bottom feed them some worm tea last night and they be standing tall this AM... 

View attachment 2016-01-15 05.15.54.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-15 05.16.07.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-15 05.16.41.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-15 05.17.04.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jan 15, 2016)

looking good cane


----------



## mrcane (Jan 15, 2016)

I would like to finish these in three Gal smart pots, the tallest one is 11", was  going to take them to 14" to 16", & flip them..should I let the get a little taller???.... I really don't know how much they will stretch when I flip them.??  would like then to finish around 4'-5'...
 If they are going to grow twice again that much????, that will put me at 4'.. That should be a good height, in my present set up...  Guess that I should transplant and Lollipop  them soon??

  Got some pics that will show you what I am doing to do this winter grow... room is in the corner of our unheated garage... Took my ventilation,piped it back to the garage to help warm garage.."Thanks ..HP.." It's working, plus I am running a heater and a humidifier in the grow area... And the plants on a table, above the heater... This is why I would like to try to keep them 4 to 5 foot... Also I run a propane heater in the garage to help warm the make up heat for the grow area.... 

View attachment 2016-01-15 19.36.59.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-15 19.38.21.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-15 19.38.52.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-15 19.38.09.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-15 05.19.35.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 16, 2016)

Till I can get another room built in the garage, I will be taken over the spare bath.... 

View attachment 2016-01-16 07.24.05.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Cane, I would top now.  Looks great in the bathroom.  Plants look good too. I would transplant and let them grow for 2-3 weeks to make new roots than flip. they will stretch, but I don't think they will double.  Very nice.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 16, 2016)

my wife would kill me if I was to do that to the spare bathroom........ get your grow on cane......... :48:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 16, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> my wife would kill me if I was to do that to the spare bathroom........ get your grow on cane......... :48:



lol  aint that the truth..:vap_smiley:


----------



## Kraven (Jan 16, 2016)

Nice Cane....I need to get HO T5's at some point.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 16, 2016)

Rose,  Grower, Thanks for swinging in .  Will start mixing soil today, Lots of pearl lite....Top'em?? Was going to leave them Nat. But Have brought them this long, might as well get some more bud out of them.... will probably not top the short stubby one..it looks like an entirely different plant...  

   Gw the wife is tolerating it, but don't think it will be long... was just going with one room then :confused2: got room in the garage for another 3'x 5' room :

  PP,, Kraven , How's it...   Will see how the lights do..It's all new to me.... going to put them in a 3' x 5' room?? ....:48:


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 16, 2016)

hiya cane, im starting some papaya also. 1 1/2 weeks old now. we can compare. this is my 1st time with papaya. re fans. i really like oscillating type much better than stationary. re plant height after flip. some of mine less than double. but ALWAYS get 1 or 2 stretchers that triple in height. hate these. good reason to clone. good luck!! they"re lookn good


----------



## mrcane (Jan 16, 2016)

Yo Grass Hopper, Thank You for stopping in...Need to pick up a couple fans will look for Oscillating ones.... Just repotted and topped three of them today... The forth one is about two inchs shorter and looks different that the other three...  I am going to let it grow out natural... 

View attachment 2016-01-16 11.26.05.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-16 11.26.56.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-16 11.27.32.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 17, 2016)

While I was repotting, I noticed a few Leaves that have what looks like rust on top of them ????? Got a couple pics.. not sure how clear they are.... 

View attachment 2016-01-17 07.11.22.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-17 07.11.43.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 17, 2016)

looks like a calcium/magnesium deficiency to me...... could be from lack of feed....... or to much water to often...... are you letting your plants get dry between waterings


----------



## mrcane (Jan 17, 2016)

They seem pretty dry to me before I water them.. Gave them a lite shot of Epsom salt back Jan 6  Jan 14 I bottom fed with worm tea and they really perked up...transplanted them yesterday into three Gal smart pots and topped three of them..   Cal/Mag = Epsom salt, NO??


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 17, 2016)

mrcane said:


> They seem pretty dry to me before I water them.. Gave them a lite shot of Epsom salt back Jan 6 Jan 14 I bottom fed with worm tea and they really perked up...transplanted them yesterday into three Gal smart pots and topped three of them.. Cal/Mag = Epsom salt, NO??


 

Epsom= magnesium


----------



## mrcane (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks GW....What do we get our Calcium from??


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 17, 2016)

mrcane said:


> Thanks GW....What do we get our Calcium from??


 

I get mine from my water......... your organic so I'm thinking some lime added to your soil when you mix it will help.....not sure if you can use cal/mag or not being organic.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 18, 2016)

depends on the nute line your using if any, i grow organic and dont have the ability to cook a super soil so i just use Happy Frog for veg, and Ocean Forrest for my 3gal grow bags for flower and i use the General Hydroponics General Organics nute line which has a Cal/Mg. works great


----------



## bud88 (Jan 18, 2016)

I've grown organic outdoors the past two summers and have used the GH General Organic Calmag+ for calcium issues...
I've always added dolomite lime as a calcium supplement but like SK mentioned it takes time for it to dissolve. I'm not sure if you could use a synthetic CM..
I use synthetic nutrients indoors and the CM I use is much stronger than the GO Calmag+ that  I use outdoors..


----------



## mrcane (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks All, Will check and see what the local store has For Cal/Mag Issue....


----------



## mrcane (Jan 23, 2016)

Here we go, gave the girls good shot of mineral tea 1/19 Then some fish firt. 1/21 should give them the cal they need..... trimmed the big fans off one plant, to give the bud sites more light..Seems to open the plant up nice.....Should I be doing this??  .
   Can not seem to get that nice dark green color... 

View attachment 2016-01-23 09.24.00.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-23 09.24.10.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-23 09.24.21.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-23 09.24.38.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-23 09.24.52.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2016)

That is a well debated question. I was taught no because the fan leaves are the solar panels to the plant. I see plenty of people doing it, (kraven) and there grows don't seem to suffer. I don't  defoliate much maybe if under led.  You will get many opinions Cane.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks Rose I figured that by looking around at what other peeps are doing....will try couple different ways see how they grow......I topped three of them and left the short one alone...


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2016)

If you think that the leaves are what produces the food then it makes sense to me to leave them on. Not just with pot but when i exhibited roses the ones did better with leaves.  That may not be scientific..


----------



## mrcane (Jan 24, 2016)

Well we liked the looks of the one we trimmed up so much we cleaned them all up...
 We will see how it goes they all look better this am.... 

View attachment 2016-01-24 05.22.58.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-24 05.23.09.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-24 05.23.21.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-24 05.24.13.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-24 05.23.35.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Jan 24, 2016)

They look great and you still have plenty of fan leaves. When I was using organic nutrients I didn't defoliate. Once I switched to synthetic is when I started.( thinking that I am feeding the plants and that they won't need the fan leaves until I stop the synthetic nutrients). I also supplement with a nutrient tea the rest of the way.

 I've noticed that the side branches grow upwards much faster after removing the bigger fan leaves. Which gives you a candelabra effect when you flower.


----------



## yarddog (Jan 27, 2016)

mr cane, your palnts are looking good. i have been watching this grow, i missed out on running papaya last run. i was really looking forward to running it.    thanks for taking the time to upload pictures. i myself am too lazy, and seem to only find motivation if my plants are sick. keep rockin!!


----------



## mrcane (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks Y.D. Here is a little update...these little girls don,t seem to want to put on any height...12"-14" Inch's ??  Feb 1 will be two months in veg.,from seed.... So thinking that I will get some clones cut... And flip them??   They are in three gal.. pots now and haven't filled them out....Should these be big enough or should I put them in 5 gal?? 

View attachment 2016-01-27 19.03.38.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-27 19.04.11.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-27 19.04.34.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-27 19.05.18.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-27 19.05.45.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jan 28, 2016)

Took two cuts off each plant today and put into peat cubes W/ clonex ,...put under a dome with heated tray,....& Under two T5s ,will see how it goes....


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2016)

cane, they are nice girls, i wouldn't at this size put in a 5 gallon pot. After flip the roots don't grow much at all. If you want big plants your going to have to keep vegging. The are just small plants I think, even outside mine were not big.  They sure look nice and you should be  happy with how they have done. You will get a nice harvest from these but if your going for volume then veg a while longer.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Rose,  Mama is ready for the 12 & 12 light cycle ..I think that we will be happy with what we get out of this.. also I would like too see how big they finish out at....hopefully the clones take and we can veg them out under the T5s... Thanks Again Rose


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 29, 2016)

make sure to give them at least 1 week if not 2 after a transplant, make sure they have really taken root in their new larger home before flipping to flower, no use transplanting then putting them right into flower, as rose said they dont really gain much root growth in flower, the light spectrum is wrong for rooting. so make sure they have stretched into the larger pot before flipping, i personally prefer at least 2 weeks after transplant into flowering pots/bags, they usually at least double in size once they really take root in the larger pot. so if you want that extra ounce or 2, you might wanna just leave them for another week or so. but they do look really nice, short and compact, my personal preference!


----------



## mrcane (Jan 29, 2016)

Had the timers all set...And we took a vote, I Won...So we Veg.. one more week!!


----------



## mrcane (Jan 30, 2016)

Here's my next run of papaya, took cuts yesterday... 

View attachment 2016-01-29 20.38.20.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-29 20.36.31.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-29 20.36.54.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 30, 2016)

I took a bunch of clones this week too. mojo for yours. glad your going to veg another week, i think you will be happier.


----------



## mrcane (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks ..Sun... Rose,..... We Growin Now....:dancing:......Ya We Growin Now.....:guitar:...Lovin..It....:aok:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice job mrcane.  I tend to take off the fan leaves that I don't think are getting enough light.  But I'm always afraid to take too many off.  Your plants are looking  great.   :48:


----------



## mrcane (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks Pp... Gave them 6cups each worm tea, trimmed them up...Hopefully not to much???   Next week we flip....:watchplant: 

View attachment 2016-01-31 07.38.02.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-31 07.38.22.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-31 07.38.47.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-31 07.39.06.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 1, 2016)

only outside can i get such beautiful structure. we have some very nice architectural trees where horizontal growth is most desireable. nice job!


----------



## mrcane (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you Hopper ...I can get carried away with a pair of cutters, I have  butchered a few of my bonsai trees in the past....


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 3, 2016)

mrcane said:


> Thank you Hopper ...I can get carried away with a pair of cutters, I have butchered a few of my bonsai trees in the past....


 
I got a couple bonsai as well. Also a nice variety of the alum. wire used for desired structure. You know with time and bonsai tech., you could get about any structure you could imagine. Huh? Make for awesome pics but tough harvest.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 3, 2016)

Grasshopper,Funny that you brought this up.. Tried a little simple wiring on one of my plants...wanted to try to  bring the bud sites that were shaded out in the light..will see how it goes?? 

View attachment 2016-02-03 19.22.33.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-03 19.23.01.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 4, 2016)

I am thinking you are just showing off now. LOL.. those look absolutely beautiful..


----------



## mrcane (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey Rose Thanks....This is Fun...  Think that I am finally Keeping them Happy...They sure seem to like the ****... & teas!! Didn't think that they would be so hungry..Seams every other watering they get some...And the two bigger ones seem to want more.??..


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow those are some nice looking ladies really stored it up this go around. Completely impressed.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 4, 2016)

WW Thank You...My first try was a mess .I had started them indoors, had to leave and threw them outside then brought them back in....And the stuff still smoked . But I reckon this will be better..It sure is a lot more fun...We learn everyday


----------



## yarddog (Feb 4, 2016)

Mrcane, you have a beautiful veg space.  Those files look very good.     I sure miss my space being crowded.  Soon!


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 5, 2016)

mrcane said:


> Grasshopper,Funny that you brought this up.. Tried a little simple wiring on one of my plants...wanted to try to bring the bud sites that were shaded out in the light..will see how it goes??


 
yea bro, got me thinkn. if i didnt have a packed tent coming, love bonsai techs.  NICE!


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Feb 5, 2016)

Sure do. I had to come look for your thread it's not showing at the top with the newest it's a page back so I was surprised and excited to see so many post had been added.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 6, 2016)

Girls flipped last night, got there first  night of sleep and are standing tall.......


----------



## mrcane (Feb 6, 2016)

Trying to get pictures loaded with my new phone not going so good,


----------



## Kraven (Feb 6, 2016)

hmmm still no pic's cane?


----------



## mrcane (Feb 7, 2016)

Looks like it will be a while on the phone Pics, Just can't seem to get them to load ??
  Got the Ol camera but seems to only work when it wants...
  Just a couple days on 12 & 12 Feed each one tablespoon Bat Guano  today...
   Been watering 6 cups ea every two days... 

View attachment 2016-02-07 08.42.34.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-07 08.46.51.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-07 08.47.12.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-07 08.44.27.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Feb 13, 2016)

Not much to report just Growin, 8 days into flower:watchplant: 

View attachment 2016-02-13 07.48.50.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-13 07.49.18.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-13 07.50.12.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-13 07.50.35.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Feb 13, 2016)

Look at those little buds!   You'll have them filled out in no time!!


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 13, 2016)

beautiful plants mrcane...  :joint4:


----------



## mrcane (Feb 13, 2016)

Thank you guys...Hoping they pack on some weight.....

 Can you still take cuts for clones, when plants are in flower?
  Is any trimming allowed, for air circulation or light?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Feb 13, 2016)

yes yes and yes
Trimming- a lot of people clean up the lower 1/3-1/2 of the plants after they have been through at least 2 weeks in flower, or sometimes before going into flower, cutting off these "sucker buds" helps the upper buds/plant, since they are tiny and dont get much light they will never really pack on weight, youll end up with just popcorn buds, so instead of allowing energy to go to these tiny, like 0.1g, buds a lot of us trim them off so only what gets light stays, so that upper 1/2 in turn gets all that energy that would otherwise be going to those tiny, kinda usless buds... 

Clones- most people will take clones before going into flower, they are taken during the pre-flower trimming. the hormones in the plant required for rooting are the veg hormones, so after a few weeks in flower, when the plant stop stretching, that is the time when the flowering hormones outweigh the veg hormones, thus allowing bud development rather then just pure growth like we see in veg. now because of this hormone imbalance it will cause any clones taken after the first 2 weeks of flower to have to re-balance out the vegging hormone in order to start rooting, which takes much longer, so if you didnt take any clones yet, and they are still within the first 2 weeks of flower then yes take clones and get them started, if they are past 2 weeks in flower, take lower branches that wont amount to much at harvest while you are trimming the plants up a bit... use those trimmings as clones but remember they will take like maybe 3+ weeks to root... where as personally i usually have to wait about 10 days to be rooted well. 

cleaning up the lower half does both, it does help with air circulation and light, as stated above those lower branches wont really amount to much of anything other then wasted time trimming and curing for a measly fraction of a gram at harvest... so what ever lower branches on the lower half of the plant that dont get much light because they are well under the canopy... main branches and side branches from the main branches, anything that wont amount to much just chop off,...

fumbling around grow journals im sure you can find many examples of trimming up plants for flower/after the stretch has ended.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2016)

You can take clones up to about 2 weeks in flower, at least that is what i have done. My gosh those took off while you were gone. They look huge now..  Without looking closer my guess is you have taken plenty off.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2016)

Take them now.. and you should be fine, i agree with Sun that cloning should be done (easiest) in the first 2 weeks of flower if you have to.


----------



## mrcane (Feb 13, 2016)

Yep, I will take em now....Thank you


----------



## mrcane (Feb 22, 2016)

17 days into flower things going good.....The thing that worries me, is the three Gal.pots ....
  Plants have filled them out tight,they still drain good....the pots do unzip so a transplant would be easy?????...and I have some five Gal. smart pots.... So should I just leave them the way they are?? Or transplant?? :confused2: 

View attachment 2016-02-22 08.48.31.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-22 08.48.45.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-22 08.49.27.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-22 08.53.03.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-22 08.52.45.jpg


View attachment 2016-02-22 08.49.05.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Mar 3, 2016)

27  Days in flower,, Buds are starting to look frosty....Leaves are turning Lite green some almost lime green...and lots of yellow ones???? Last two waterings strait water one with epsom salt...And just fed with Fish Ferts, Picked the light up some it is about 20" off the tallest buds... 

View attachment 2016-03-03 09.33.54.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-03 09.35.17.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-03 09.34.16.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-03 09.42.11.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-03 09.55.49.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2016)

the thing about smart pots is the roots air prune and there is a lot more room for roots in the middle of the pot... Mostly the roots don't grow in bloom.. very little in my world.  Plants look nice cane, did you transplant?  Going to go smoke hash now...


----------



## mrcane (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Rose, I didn't transplant kept them in three gal pots...figured if my twenty five year old bonsai makes it in a tiny pot. ..these gals should make another month....how long does it usually take you to finish your papaya? Thanks for stopping by.....


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2016)

They were outside so it is hard to say. I would guess for indoor, just a guess 8 weeks. I would think you would want some amber. I smoke it in the late afternoon...doesn't put you out but very relaxing.  She is a good girl. I think you will like her.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 4, 2016)

yeah dont transplant during flower, its pointless... plants dont root in flower, they dont have the right hormone balance for rooting, so dont even bother, but i do gotta say the girls look very nice but maybe a little hungry, they look like they need some nitrogen, if you are organic and not using nutes, it might be a good idea to scrape out the top 2-3 inches at least of soil from the pots, at least till you start getting to lots of roots, then top off with new soil... that should help add some goodies for the plant, now if you are using organic nutes, i suggest a good feeding, make sure the nitrogen is close to veg levels, not too much but enough to stop the yellowing, otherwise late in flower they will be hurting a lot from losing/consuming their leaves, they will turn out kinda weak... id say either feed or top dress with some nitrogen rich soil/amends


----------



## mrcane (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks SK. The girls have a little more color to them. .after a good feeding of fish firts last night. ..I really like the idea of taking the loose dirt off the top of the plants and top dressing. Thanks. ..have some FFOF to use....


----------



## mrcane (Mar 5, 2016)

Pulled all the loose soil off top scraped around got too a solid root ball...Then top dress with 8 cups each Of.... FFOF...& some added worm castings.....I believe next time 5 gal. smart pots before flipping....
 Hopefully this Brings A Smile of greenness to there faces....


----------



## mrcane (Mar 10, 2016)

Freshing up the dirt has given them some color back....Haven't fed anything but the new soil.. Unzipped one pot and root ball was pretty solid,thru it in a five gal.pot It's only dirt and i will reuse it somewhere... didn't disturb the root ball....It is showing better results... 

View attachment 2016-03-03 09.33.54.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-03 09.34.16.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-03 09.35.17.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-10 07.31.14.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-03 09.42.11.jpg


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 10, 2016)

Very nice mrcane...  :48:


----------



## mrcane (Mar 25, 2016)

Don't have the best camera...But here are a couple pics...the girls should have a couple weeks left, they are showing cloudy Trics...Now
 Keeping fans running 24/7 and my dehumidifier is working over time...Gets pretty humid round here.... 

View attachment 2016-03-24 16.41.29.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-24 16.42.40.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-24 16.54.30.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-24 16.54.58.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice mrcane.     I'll be trying papaya again one day.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2016)

We love the smoke of papaya, mr rb is pretty picky and he is glad I am growing it again this summer. have you smoked it yet Cane? Lovely relaxing pot. enjoy.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 26, 2016)

Nice looking finish, she will be ready in a week or three, nice job Cane, she is a tough one to keep green all the way though to the finish.


----------



## mrcane (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you All  so much ....things worked out O.K. and I am learning a lot...Not done yet!!!
   Haven't smoked any yet Rose.. But it won't be long now....


----------



## mrcane (Apr 2, 2016)

Day 57 in flower 
feeding some bat guano and waiting on some amber to show... :icon_smile: 

View attachment papaya2.jpg


View attachment papaya1.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-02 12.08.18.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-02 12.08.28.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-02 12.05.58.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2016)

Pretty! Getting closer but i think you have a while, i think the buds will be putting on some weight this next week. Looks great Cane!


----------



## Kraven (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks great Cane -  I agree with Rose, she is looking great but more like a 70 day finish than a 63-65 day finish....let her cook a bit more she is gonna double in weight in the next two weeks.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you for stopping by ,Rose , Kraven still letting them cook  One of the plants seems  not be using much water any more and yellowing up pretty good....No amber showing yet...
  will try for some more pics with my phone..... 

View attachment 2016-04-08 10.04.44.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-08 10.05.22.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 10, 2016)

nicely done mccane........


----------



## mrcane (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank You  GW. .patients I hear. .... 

View attachment 20160408_110425.jpg


View attachment 20160408_110356.jpg


View attachment 20160408_110322.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Apr 10, 2016)

So I am finally getting pictures to load from my phone. ..but they are always side ways? ?
What do you think  will make the leaves taco up like that?


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 10, 2016)

easy fix mrcane..... not so easy with phone maybe...... could be heat making the leaves do that or it could be strain related caused by ripening. 

View attachment 20160408_110322.jpg


View attachment 20160408_110356.jpg


View attachment 20160408_110425.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow thanks Bro. ...


----------



## Keef (Apr 10, 2016)

Go Cane -- I had come see !--- Looking good !


----------



## mrcane (Apr 12, 2016)

Keef thanks Bro. ..Will do some things differently this next run. ..
Haven't been to good at keeping up here. ...
Grower13. ..Could be a little heat issue. ..I have to keep a dehumidifier running to try to keep humidity down, running full time can get it to 41%....And that does create some heat....Temps at the canopy hit 82* in day. ....the humidity here is  running 110% >right now


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2016)

mrcane said:


> ....the humidity here is running 110% >right now


 

So it's raining in there now........   Lol..........

:48:


----------



## mrcane (Apr 15, 2016)

G.13....That be the outside Humidity 110% ....Yep it would be raining in there...:rofl:

   Here is what I be up to .... Do I really Know? :confused2:
   Looks to me that I am starting to see Amber on my sweet Papaya...:dancing::guitar::banana:
  Really want to take all four plants at the same time so that I can hang them in the same room....is the best place  that I have to control light, heat & humidity.....

    Got some seedlings going ....
    Up So far ...
   5 Out of 5 Nurse Larry 
   6 out of 7 Hippies Dawg
   6 out of 6 BPU  X BB 
   3 out of 6 GDP  X B.R.  don't know bout two of these,they look like they are coming up with no leaves???? will see
    Then I have four more papaya clones in soil & four more cooking.....  
  My Dilemma Is...... what do I run In doors next run....  Nurse Larry??? 

View attachment papaya 3.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-14 18.07.01.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-14 18.15.03.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-14 18.10.53.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-14 19.06.07.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-14 19.02.53.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 15, 2016)

nice job you have done there mr crane.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Sin....
    Took one yesterday was showing some amber..about time like 84 days...and the other 3 are still cooking...
Drying in the pantry 72* with 57% RH...
Do I need to get the RH down?
Have a small fan in the room...not on the buds... 

View attachment 20160417_181705.jpg


View attachment 20160417_181631.jpg


View attachment 20160417_153517.jpg


View attachment 20160417_153306.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Apr 21, 2016)

Little update on the little ones ...started them out with equal parts perlite and a potting soil with next to nothing in it Black Gold.....Will be using FFHF....&.....FFOF..With equal parts perlite..Feeding **** ...and Teas  
  Hope to sex them out before they go outside.... 

View attachment 2016-04-21 06.29.17.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-21 06.29.40.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-21 06.37.07.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-21 06.43.55.jpg


View attachment 2016-04-21 06.44.19.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 22, 2016)

hey crane see you the next gen up and running. nice whats the next move?


----------



## mrcane (Apr 23, 2016)

Next move..???
Need to finish this papaya the first one had a little amber to it..these three do not seam to want to ripen....been like 84 day's:confused2:


----------



## mrcane (Apr 23, 2016)

Here we go.... 

View attachment 20160423_124146_001.jpg


View attachment 20160423_124128_001.jpg


View attachment 20160423_124112.jpg


View attachment 20160423_124103.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 24, 2016)

yup crane that sounds about right . it just works out that way. they will mature. and they do look really nice. love to see the fam finish a grow. keep it up


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2016)

84 days from flip Cane? Really? they are very pretty.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 24, 2016)

Rose, Sin...thanks for dropping by. 
Yes Rose we flipped them February 5 been 86 days..has to be soon.have been keeping night time temperature about 10 to 15 degrees cooler last couple of weeks, to maybe help them along..
  The first one that we took had a little amber to it..I like the high great day time smoke nice mellow glow..
Looking for a little more with these....


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 24, 2016)

nicely done mrcane......


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 24, 2016)

mrcane said:


> Rose, Sin...thanks for dropping by.
> Yes Rose we flipped them February 5 been 86 days..has to be soon.have been keeping night time temperature about 10 to 15 degrees cooler last couple of weeks, to maybe help them along..
> The first one that we took had a little amber to it..I like the high great day time smoke nice mellow glow..
> Looking for a little more with these....


 
nice job cane! i flipped on 2-6, 1 day after you. the papayas were freebees and almost there. my others need another week so will wait. looking foward to a smoke..


----------



## mrcane (Apr 30, 2016)

Grower, Grasshopper, Nice to see you...Thanks it is a great time when they make a show and come down...the last three are hanging in the grow room dark about 60*and around 54%Rh....
Should I have a small fan going ? or how about putting the hood fan on low? would keep air moving thru the room ....... 

View attachment 20160429_172730.jpg


View attachment 20160429_113738.jpg


View attachment 20160429_085505.jpg


View attachment 20160429_172717.jpg


View attachment 20160429_165752.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2016)

WOOHOO CANE!!! enjoy! I know you will.


----------



## powerplanter (May 2, 2016)

Well done sir...:48:


----------



## mrcane (May 2, 2016)

Thanks Rose ,Powerplanter ....Glad that one is Almost over dry & cure Now we have the the little ones to deal with.... Yesterday Moved them out of the solo cups and into one gallon smart pots ....
Bottom 2/3 FFOF  top 1/3 FFHF   mixed with almost equal parts perlite ...
  Want to get them sexed before they go outside ....Question is i guess, when to do it? And how long will it take????I leave in a week for Boston for two weeks,my neighbor is going to watch them... I return on the 24th ....
  The two BPU X BB  don't know what's up all twisted up narley ...one of them seems to be coming out of it.... 

View attachment 2016-05-02 10.21.13.jpg


View attachment 2016-05-02 10.21.29.jpg


View attachment 2016-05-02 10.21.43.jpg


View attachment 2016-05-02 10.21.56.jpg


View attachment 2016-05-02 10.22.09.jpg


----------



## mrcane (May 31, 2016)

Well back from Bean town....plants are alive and well..stretched out quite a bit. I topped the Nurse Larry got two clones out of the top...buried a good six inches of the other tall one's...thinking about topping them also...??
I have two Hippies Dawg that are totally different...can' t wait to see that little one grow up...
Repotted everything into 3-4gal pots in FFOF. With almost equal parts of perlite..
Right now I have 11..females and two other still sexing...one looks to be lady like 

View attachment 20160531_182417_001.jpg


View attachment 20160531_182423.jpg


View attachment 20160531_182707_001.jpg


View attachment 20160531_182841.jpg


View attachment 20160531_182902_002.jpg


----------



## mrcane (May 31, 2016)

Note to self don't take pictures green on green:doh:
  Will try again...next page


----------



## mrcane (May 31, 2016)

See if these show up better.... 

View attachment 20160531_201104_001.jpg


View attachment 20160531_201047_002.jpg


View attachment 20160531_201025.jpg


View attachment 20160531_201022_002.jpg


View attachment 20160531_200945.jpg


View attachment 20160531_201001.jpg


View attachment 20160531_201119.jpg


View attachment 20160531_201510.jpg


View attachment 20160531_201446.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2016)

Cane, whats going on with that bonsai up there? What is in the tubing? What is that rock stack, happiness something? I love your yard.  Oh yes, your pot looks nice too.


----------



## mrcane (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh Rose my poor cascade bonsai. I let it get way to root bound about a year ago and it may not make it ..we had a hell of a time getting it out of the pot...maybe some Em1 will help it out...it was beautiful..
   It is not an easy hobby...
The MJ..plants will perk up just transplanted them  up and is there first few nights out .... 

View attachment 20160601_195042.jpg


View attachment 20160601_195123.jpg


View attachment 20160601_195222.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow nice. Your getting good at this. Beautiful plants


----------



## mrcane (Jun 6, 2016)

Have been getting a couple of beds turned in ,one had some buck wheat in it turned it into the soil also had some legumes in there..added some hendricus..6..4..4...organic firts .to them .with lots of perlite..and figure on using around half a bag of FFOF to each plant as it is planted .one of the beds is 15 'X 3.5'....would like to get 5 plant's in it????Think they will fit??? the other is 8'  long will put 3 in it...these beds are on the south side of the house and figure if needed I can build a cover for them off the house.... I have a single 30gal pot,and  I also have two 20gal pots with built in heavy Guage tomato cages ...pots will be all..FFOF...
I have 11.girls total they are in 3-5gal pots right now..with FFOF 
Will give them a week or two and put them in the ground..by then the bed will be done... Better late than never...:48: 

View attachment 20160606_095238.jpg


View attachment 20160606_095346_001.jpg


View attachment 20160606_095423.jpg


View attachment 20160606_095410.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2016)

I can't wait to see you rock that 20 tomato cage. That is going to be fun. Are you growing any sativa dom?  That last picture is awesome, look at those roots. that is beauty right there cane.


----------



## mrcane (Jun 6, 2016)

Rose ,Thanks for stopping by...don't believe that I will have any sativa dom...
I have 6 Papaya ...2..Hippies Dawg...1..GDP X BR...1..BPU X BB and the one ,Nurse Larry ....
I think that might be bark you are looking at not roots...did just put them into those pots maybe a week ago


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2016)

I was talking about the evergreen bonsai. That is beautiful.


----------



## mrcane (Jun 6, 2016)

:rofl:...thanks Rose it is a beauty....


----------



## Keef (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey Bubba Cane -- I need to look around the site more !-- Anyway That Dawg is a hybrid -x-hybrid thing but it had time to finish outside in Michigan so they should do U right !-- The BPU-X-B.B.  gonna be a keeper too !---I'm jealous of that GDP-X-Black Rose !-- I sent several people seed and I tried some too and couldn't get them to germ !-- Good Job !-- I got some more seed to give it another try !-- Work it !


----------



## mrcane (Jun 10, 2016)

Keef we all need to get out more.. thanks for stopping by  
Took some clones off most everything had a mishap..the cloning  tray ,dome and clones all got dumped on the floor. Fffuuuccckin....Cat...the one's that made it..so far one has rooted..
......What is it?? They are all mixed up...   Oh well...
Still playing with the beds for the girls....gonna let them grow into the pots that they are in then slap'em in the ground...Three of them are going into pots... 

View attachment 20160610_110018.jpg


View attachment 20160606_095423.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2016)

You have time... mojo on your grow Cane, anxious to see it shake out.. fun stuff.


----------



## Keef (Jun 20, 2016)

Cat is the devil !--- Dog and cat tore a dirt grow down not long after D.D. and I married !--I I found it when I got off work! -- I called D.D. and she said it can't be that bad--- but it was ! --I know it was that dam cat that instigated it !--  So I do understand !-- U got this !--- plenty time to take more clones !


----------



## mrcane (Jun 30, 2016)

I know it's been awhile
   The girls are getting all settled in... 

View attachment 20160630_075109_001.jpg


View attachment 20160630_075140.jpg


View attachment 20160630_075246.jpg


View attachment 20160630_075543.jpg


View attachment 20160630_075310.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jun 30, 2016)

And then we have....should be one ea. Hippies Dawg,  BPU X BB,  and  GDP X BR 

View attachment 20160630_075500.jpg


View attachment 20160630_075408.jpg


View attachment 20160630_075347_002.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jun 30, 2016)

A much better picture of Nurse Larry...I would say the pot is 25 gal with FFOF..... 

View attachment 20160630_101103.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2016)

Wowser..NL is 25 gallon pot are you kidding me..I can't wait to see this. Big fat mojo Cane!


----------



## mrcane (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow been a while....
See what I have ...June was terrible couldn't even get seeds to start in the veggie garden
July hasn't been much better..cloudy & cool...
First pic.two papaya 

View attachment 20160723_173850.jpg


View attachment 20160723_173817.jpg


View attachment 20160723_173735.jpg


View attachment 20160723_173628.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jul 31, 2016)

Yep; planted them to close together!
    Have two small hedges of papaya, a hippies dawg, BPU X BB & a GDP X BR in the ground...then a nurse larry, hippies dawg. And a BPU X BB in pots...
Feeding worm castings..worm tea and a seafood fertilizer with 10%Biochar. 

View attachment 20160731_122109.jpg


View attachment 20160731_122038.jpg


View attachment 20160731_122027.jpg


View attachment 20160731_122014.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Jul 31, 2016)

Have the veg room up, just need to get the ventilation done... 

View attachment 1469997182241-678466012.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 31, 2016)

It is all looking fantastic. Your mixed cannabanoid hedge is awesome!  They did great while you were gone.. We gonna have fun in october!


----------



## mrcane (Sep 19, 2016)

Been laying low ....here is how Nurse Larry is doing..
Will try to get a better update soon...thing's are just to big for me outside....
Only got one GDP X BR clone to take....couple Nurse Larry's  ...and two BPU X BB.  
Going to run them inside.... 

View attachment VZM.IMG_20160919_181145.jpg


View attachment 20160919_170951.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow they are big girls dude. They look super happy, what an excellent job.


----------



## Kraven (Sep 19, 2016)

Now that my jaw is off the floor, its really really good to see you man. I was hoping things were peaceful in your world. Welcome back, lost of folks have been missing you.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 19, 2016)

Two Papaya, one...BPU X BB... 

View attachment 1474335982166-33772871.jpg


----------



## mrcane (Sep 19, 2016)

OThank you ..my friend 
Thing's are going along here,just taking a break...
Will see you all around...


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 19, 2016)

showing off some growing skills there mrc..........


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2016)

I been looking for U Cane !-- Good to know things are going O.K. !-- We miss Ya !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh holy cow Cane, those look amazing.. so good to see you.
 So nice to see your Nurse Larry's too.  Great work Cane. hugs.


----------



## mrcane (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks all things are going along...plants are good and healthy just to big not many buds with any size....
Taking it back in doors....
    Here's a GDP X BR  and a BPU X BB that is growing together with the little short Hippies Dawg.... 

View attachment 20160920_184316.jpg


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2016)

What up Cane ?- That Dawg was born in Michigan and finished outside before frost !---That BPU-X-B.B. -- It's  gonna pack it on hard and heavy toward toward the end !-- I like indoors best !


----------

